# Obtenir Applescript Studio



## Chamyky (28 Mars 2005)

Mais comment avoir Applescript Studio ?! Tout le monde semble l'avoir, sauf moi !.. Comment l'avoir ? Est-ce gratuit ? Payant ? A télécharger ? Lourd, léger ? Je suis totalemet perdu, aidez-moi !!!

Chamyky​


----------



## Didier Guillion (28 Mars 2005)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment avoir Applescript Studio ?! Tout le monde semble l'avoir, sauf moi !.. Comment l'avoir ? Est-ce gratuit ? Payant ? A télécharger ? Lourd, léger ? Je suis totalemet perdu, aidez-moi !!!
> 
> Chamyky​



Sur le site Apple, apres s'etre inscrit :

www.apple.developer.com

Gratuit.
A télécharger.
Tres lourd, car il faut charger le CD XCode (300 Mo si je me rapelle)

Cordialement


----------



## clampin (28 Mars 2005)

En fait Applescript Studio fait partie des Developper tools disponible gratuitement (sur inscription) sur le site d'apple dont l'adresse a été donnée ci dessus....


----------



## Chamyky (28 Mars 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> ...Tres lourd, car il faut charger le CD XCode...
> 
> Cordialement




Le CD XCode ? Ca veut direque l'original existe en CD ou tout simplement que ça se télécharge sous forme de volume ?

Chamyky


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Mars 2005)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> Le CD XCode ? Ca veut direque l'original existe en CD ou tout simplement que ça se télécharge sous forme de volume ?
> 
> Chamyky


 salut !

ça veut dire que normalement, quand tu achète Mac OS X (ou un mac dans le quel il est) tu l'as sur le 3ème ou 4ème CD.


----------



## Chamyky (28 Mars 2005)

Mais alors... est-ce que je pourrais télécharger seulement Applescript Studio et pas le CD XCode si je l'ai déjà ou est-ce obligé ?? Et normalement le CD est TOUJOURS fourni à l'achat d'un e-mac ? Je te remercie déjà de cette réponse (très utile !   )

Chamyky


----------



## Chamyky (29 Mars 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> ...www.apple.developer.com...




A propos de cette adresse, deux choses :

1 - Je pense que la vraie adresse est "www.apple.developper.com"...

2 - Tout est en anglais !! Y a-t-il une partie en français, ou ?..

Ficellement,

Chamyky


----------



## molgow (29 Mars 2005)

Didier s'est trompé, l'adresse est http://developer.apple.com/
et il n'y a que de l'anglais.


----------



## Didier Guillion (31 Mars 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Didier s'est trompé, l'adresse est http://developer.apple.com/
> et il n'y a que de l'anglais.



Au temps pour moi! Milles excuses...

Cordialement


----------

